# Radio stopped working



## mickaa23 (May 31, 2012)

Anybody got any clues, the radio has stopped working on my Nissan Primera Estate 2.2 diesel, the sat-nav is still working all other buttons are working, when you going into setting and check audio nothing is highlighted so cant push any buttons, i do have a problem if i use the buttons on the steering wheel then if i go round corners the volume turned its self up and down, but got in car this morning and got nothing from the radio at all, none of the buttons are clicking at all,
Cheers for any replies 
Mick


----------

